# removing chrome emblem bar



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

I am trying to replace the front plastic bar that goes across the grill and has the emblem in the middle, but i can't figure out how to remove it. Does anyone know how to get it out?

01 altima


----------



## The_JediKnight (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi fella!

First identify this kind of screw just between the headlight and the grill





















then... use a 5/16 ratchet socket to take it out.

now do the same to the other side of the grill and that's all.. you have successfully remove the chrome bar


----------

